# Psychonauts fanclub



## Mewmic (Jun 19, 2013)

discuss this amazing game here. 
-cough- since i'm horrible at starting conversations...
-who's your favorite character?
-favorite mental world?
-funniest line from the game?
-best quote?


----------



## Scootaloo (Jun 20, 2013)

i've heard some really good things about the game! i'm considering buying it on steam someday after portal.
the only character/mental world i know of is milla's so i like those??


----------



## Mewmic (Jun 23, 2013)

i really recommend it!! 
people say some of the levels are really hard but the only level that was really frustrating for me was the last level.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 23, 2013)

My favorite line from Psychonauts has to be: 

"It's like looking at the site of a horrible car accident! A car accident where the victims can't act, and the paramedics forget their lines!"


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 23, 2013)

My favorite line from Psychonauts has to be: 

"It's like looking at the site of a horrible car accident! A car accident where the victims can't act, and the paramedics forget their lines!"


----------

